# Some favorite fall pictures



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 26, 2012)

Just a few of my favorites. The two with deer were taken on our place. Others were not.


----------



## Defiant (Sep 26, 2012)

Amazing photo's.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful pics, Sav!


----------



## infinitymike (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful absolutely beautiful.

Are they all pictures you took locally?


----------



## rottiman (Sep 26, 2012)

Dennis, WOW awesome pictures.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice, Dennis.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 26, 2012)

I do love the fall....best time of the year to me.  Great pics....


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 27, 2012)

Great pics.

As a kid I never really learned to appreciate the beauty of Fall colors . . . not until sometime in my early adulthood when I started to realize just how beautiful the changing colors can be in the surrounding woods.


----------



## blujacket (Sep 27, 2012)

God is awesome, what a creation. Beautiful pics Backwoods


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful Dennis

My brother and I bought a fanning mill in Beaver Dam WI and picked it up last weekend. We drove through Chicago up through WI and across the bottom  of the UP. But we didn't see any colors like that. It was just barely starting to change.

Billy


----------



## Jags (Sep 27, 2012)

Just starting around here, Billy.  The next week or two should bring it out in full force.

Nice pics, Dennis.  Very pretty.


----------



## mhambi (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice!  I love the reflection ones.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice Dennis. Are those from this year?


----------



## ScotO (Sep 27, 2012)

We're gonna need a good, hard frost to really jumpstart the color here.  No frost in sight for the next week or more.....sigh...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 27, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Beautiful absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Are they all pictures you took locally?


 
Mike, only the two with deer were taken on our place. The second picture was taken near Brimley, MI. The one with the bridge is about 30 miles west of the Straits of Mackinaw, here in MI. The others are just misc pics I've saved at various times.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 27, 2012)

Cowboy Billy said:


> Beautiful Dennis
> 
> My brother and I bought a fanning mill in Beaver Dam WI and picked it up last weekend. We drove through Chicago up through WI and across the bottom of the UP. But we didn't see any colors like that. It was just barely starting to change.
> 
> Billy


 
Wow Billy. The colors should have been good especially along US-2. No doubt the dry year has much to do with it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 27, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Nice Dennis. Are those from this year?


 
None from this year. Much too early yet but we are getting some very good colors here. Best will come in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> We're gonna need a good, hard frost to really jumpstart the color here. No frost in sight for the next week or more.....sigh...


 
Cloudy days might help more than the frost Scott.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 27, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Cloudy days might help more than the frost Scott.



Well if that's the case Dennis, we got lots of that forecast for the next full week.....


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice Sav.

zap


----------



## infinitymike (Sep 28, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Mike, only the two with deer were taken on our place. The second picture was taken near Brimley, MI. The one with the bridge is about 30 miles west of the Straits of Mackinaw, here in MI. The others are just misc pics I've saved at various times.


 

Dennis, You have a good eye for the camera. Very nice. They look like professional pictures clipped off the internet.


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 28, 2012)

nice pics - love the fall.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 28, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Dennis, You have a good eye for the camera. Very nice. They look like professional pictures clipped off the internet.


 
That's because a couple of them were taken off the Internet!


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 28, 2012)

Dennis, were any of those taken on your trip the plant last year for the open house? or was that the year before? I'm so out of date today...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 28, 2012)

No. We wanted some of those great New England fall color pictures but were sadly disappointed as there just was not much color at all on that trip. I'm out of date most days....


----------



## corey21 (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice pics.


----------



## woodchip (Oct 1, 2012)

Mrs Woodchip is almost packing her case now to come to the USA to see your fall!

Those pictures really are awesome.


----------



## Jags (Oct 1, 2012)

Its starting around here. Next weekend will probably be the peak. At the cabin....




And prepping for a fish fry:


----------



## begreen (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice shot Jags. That fish fry must have been awesome. I can almost smell them cooking.

You'll need to amp up the image to keep up with some of the postcards posted here.

maybe something like this?


----------



## Jags (Oct 2, 2012)

That is more the fault of my phone (camera) than the lack of mother nature's awesomeness. I am hoping that this weekend really shines. The leafers are starting to run the river. I think we well be taking a Looonnggg cruise this weekend.

And fresh walleye barely an hour from swimming, boiled in oil is pretty tough to beat. Had way more than we could eat. Hush puppys and onion rings along with a nice salad were also on the menu.

By the way, BG - that enhanced pic is actually more accurate than the original pic when compared to mother nature.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Oct 5, 2012)

Just saw this today sure wish I can make it! Maybe next year.






Aerial Fall Color Tour Oct 6, 2012

Enjoy a 20 minute airplane ride over the Sault area during the Fall Color Tour event at the Sault Ste. Marie city airport Sanderson Field. Your donation of $25 per seat/person goes towards flight scholarships. Rain date is Sunday, Oct. 7th.

Time: 09:00 AM To 03:00 PM
Location: Sanderson Field City Airport, Meridian Road
Contact: Larry Putnam
Email: sooair@lighthouse.net
Phone: 906-635-0252
DISCLAIMER the trees are currently more colorful than in this photo


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 5, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## loon (Oct 5, 2012)

Sure are beauty pictures Savage 

Ours went from Green to Yellow then dropped


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 5, 2012)

Billy, I tried to talk the wife into going for a plane ride but she said no. Guess we'll have to stay home.


----------



## begreen (Oct 6, 2012)

Fall this year is more of a browning than with color. It's just too dry. We are in the longest dry streak ever recorded here. 76 days and still counting. I think we are going to lose some trees due to this. Nothing but sun in the forecast.


----------

